# Free! Get your copy of VSL's Big Bang Orchestra



## Ben (Sep 23, 2019)

VSL is giving away a new sample library, for free: Big Bang Orchestra
Feel the power of a full orchestra playing at the same time with multiple mic at the Synchron Stage Vienna.
Use this library to create dramatic, mysterious or soft soundscapes. Or just use it to add more power to your music.




- 4 Articulations: shorts, long notes, swell shorts and fast runs
- 3 velocity layers
- 10 + 1 microphone positions
- Several mixing presets
- Synchron Player with included FX. Shape and create your own sounds.
- NKS-ready

"Big Bang Orchestra is a well designed tool for creating bold orchestral statements in seconds."
- Ramin Djawadi

All you need is an account on the VSL website, as well as a ViennaKey / eLicenser.
To make your decision easier we discounted the ViennaKey and the shipping cost in our WebShop until the 31th of October.







If you have any questions, contact us via live chat on www.vsl.co.at, write in our user-forum or send a mail to [email protected].


Enjoy this epic library!
Ben


----------



## DivingInSpace (Sep 23, 2019)

Ben said:


> All you need is an account on the VSL website, as well as a ViennaKey / eLicenser.
> To make your decision easier we discounted the ViennaKey and the shipping cost in our WebShop until the 30th of September.



Wait, so let me get this right.. To use your free product i need your physical dongle that is made for copy protection? You are copy protecting your free product with a physical dongle?


----------



## Zero&One (Sep 23, 2019)

It’s still free though..

Sounds excellent @Ben cant wait to try it out!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 23, 2019)

DivingInSpace said:


> Wait, so let me get this right.. To use your free product i need your physical dongle that is made for copy protection? You are copy protecting your free product with a physical dongle?


Physical protection ???
Will pass...


----------



## DivingInSpace (Sep 23, 2019)

James H said:


> It’s still free though..
> 
> Sounds excellent @Ben cant wait to try it out!


Well, free except you need to buy a key if you don't have one. Which is fair, i can't complain about them giving away stuff, i am just not buying into anything that requires a physical dongle, though trying out their products could in best case have changed my mind.


----------



## axb312 (Sep 23, 2019)

BS


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 23, 2019)

These are some mighty sounding samples.

What's with the whining in this thread anyway?


----------



## Ben (Sep 23, 2019)

DivingInSpace said:


> Well, free except you need to buy a key if you don't have one. Which is fair, i can't complain about them giving away stuff, i am just not buying into anything that requires a physical dongle, though trying out their products could in best case have changed my mind.



We have discounted the ViennaKey and shipping cost so you can get it for a really low price:





VIENNA KEY - Vienna Symphonic Library


The ViennaKey is a USB protection device by eLicenser (formerly Syncrosoft) that is required to run any Vienna Symphonic Library product. It is not included in any library or software product but has to be purchased separately.




www.vsl.co.at





There are no risks involved if you decide to buy our products in our webshop: You can return any library or software product within 30 days of purchase, if you are not satisfied with it!


----------



## DivingInSpace (Sep 23, 2019)

Ben said:


> We have discounted the ViennaKey and shipping cost so you can get it for a really low price:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly a physical dongle would be a hassle with my current laptop based setup, which is a shame as i find this and your woodwinds very appealing, but between that and the horror stories about having to rebuy licenses when the key breaks, or not being able to work on projects because of broken keys, i am not seeing myself using or committing to anything using physical copy protections for a long time, if ever.

This is a generous freebie though, so i hope other people get a lot of use from this!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 23, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> These are some mighty sounding samples.
> 
> What's with the whining in this thread anyway?



beat me to it.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Sep 23, 2019)

I never saw anyone whining about a full-Kontakt freebie needing full-Kontakt . So where's the problem? Give em some slack, lads. On that, at least. Sounds good, too. Thanks.


----------



## Zero&One (Sep 23, 2019)

Shredoverdrive said:


> I never saw anyone whining about a full-Kontakt freebie needing full-Kontakt . So where's the problem? Give em some slack, lads. On that, at least. Sounds good, too. Thanks.



Stop talking sense. 

I do understand laptop users, but for €15 it’s hardly a big investment. Something you could still use when static.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 23, 2019)

Also, maybe one day you wise up and switch to Cubase and then you already got your eLicenser for that.


----------



## Markastellor (Sep 23, 2019)

Just tried this out. It's really good. Thanks VSL.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 23, 2019)

i just "bought" it.

anxious to try tonight!


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 23, 2019)

SF did free Labs libraries, and OT will do Layers, with the aim of getting people used to their sampler. Guess this is VSL doing the same thing, which is logical (and nice!). Does this mean that (finally) a new major VSL library (Brass?) is on the way?


----------



## AllanH (Sep 23, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Also, maybe one day you wise up and switch to Cubase and then you already got your eLicenser for that.



Thanks for "answering" my only question about this freebie. This sounds really interesting. I've never looked at VSL before.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 23, 2019)

Dear VSL,

Just a quick note to say 'Thank You'.

It's not a phrase heard all that much round these parts these days, but that seems to be the way of the world at the moment.

So, just to re-iterate - Thank you.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 23, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Dear VSL,
> 
> Just a quick note to say 'Thank You'.
> 
> ...




big ECHO!

VSL Customer Support is TOP NOTCH.

not to mention their products.

THANK YOU VSL!


----------



## h.s.j.e (Sep 23, 2019)

This sounds and looks incredible for a free product. I've resisted products that require dongles, but this is a pretty tempting gateway dr—product.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 23, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Tice (Sep 23, 2019)

You guys are in lock-step with Spitfire's BBC orchestra... Interesting times!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 23, 2019)

Thank you, VSL! I can't wait to try this out.

Here's another video:


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks VSL, looking forward to giving it a spin in the Synchron Player, which I reviewed positively for AskAudio.com


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 23, 2019)

Listening to these really wide, powerful sounds, I wonder what bigger, commercial packages could be done using the same space and setup, wink-wink!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 23, 2019)

DivingInSpace said:


> adly a physical dongle would be a hassle with my current laptop based setup, which is a shame as i find this and your woodwinds very appealing, but between that and the horror stories about having to rebuy licenses when the key breaks, or not being able to work on projects because of broken keys, i am not seeing myself using or committing to anything using physical copy protections for a long time, if ever.



Heaven forbid you ever need to use Cubase, VEPRo, or Pro Tools. Aside from the "horror stories", do you personally know anyone who has had a dongle break? If so, what caused the break?


----------



## Zero&One (Sep 23, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> do you personally know anyone who has had a dongle break? If so, what caused the break?



The low end from this library


----------



## Ben (Sep 23, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Listening to these really wide, powerful sounds, I wonder what bigger, commercial packages could be done using the same space and setup, wink-wink!



Who knows? 
But: The VSL Newsletter will keep you up to date, and we will be firing away on YouTube as well. 
BTW: How do you like the new Youtube subtitles in 6 languages?

1. Subscribe to our newsletter
2. Subscribe to our YouTube channel


----------



## richhickey (Sep 23, 2019)

Nice, thanks!

Of course the great sound of the brass in this just leaves me that much hungrier for Synchron Brass...


----------



## DivingInSpace (Sep 23, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Heaven forbid you ever need to use Cubase, VEPRo, or Pro Tools. Aside from the "horror stories", do you personally know anyone who has had a dongle break? If so, what caused the break?


I only know one person who uses a dongle (for Cubase) which he is pretty tired of. The horror stories are just what i heard around the forum. Generally i don't see myself using the dongle, i would gladly pay the 15€ or more for a non-physically tied license though, as this sounds gorgeous, i just don't feel safe relying on a dongle as i could easily lose it, probably break it etc. +it would just not be optimal as part of a laptop setup.

And yeah, god forbid i would ever forced to use software that there are great non-dongle alternatives to, that would actually be pretty annoying. Again, this is a very generous freebie that sounds great, so i am sorry to miss out. I hope you guys gets a lot of use from it!

Sorry if my initial post sounded a bit harsh VSL, this is definitely very generous of you, and it is one of the best freebies i've seen in a long time!


----------



## Zero&One (Sep 23, 2019)

I'd still consider getting one for the price it's at and this freebie. 
Totally understand the mobile situation, it wouldn't be part of my travel kit either. But when you return home/hotel etc you could connect a hub and use it? And if the worst happened you've just lost a free library


----------



## tav.one (Sep 23, 2019)

Thank you VSL
Time to get those dongles out.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 23, 2019)

I like dongles. So much easier than trying to get a new license because you changed something on your computer and you used up your authorizations. 

This is great! Thanks!


----------



## YoungCee (Sep 23, 2019)

Thank You VSL...


----------



## staypuft (Sep 23, 2019)

Thank you, Paul. The lowbrass patch sounds huge yet natural. I have other big overprocessed epic brass that never get used but this one will go straight to my template.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 23, 2019)

Ben said:


> VSL is giving away a new sample library, for free: Big Bang Orchestra
> 
> If you have any questions, contact us via live chat on www.vsl.co.at, write in our user-forum or send a mail to [email protected].
> 
> ...


This is awesome, thanks!!


----------



## colony nofi (Sep 23, 2019)

I travel a lot for music. Carry 3 dongles. 2 x syncrosoft (1 is just a spare) and an ilok. The tools that the dongles allow me to use when on the road / in a hotel / in a session are incredible. If you are using a laptop, then you're using a bunch of other gear as well. External drives (2 SSD's plus a large backup drive) check. External soundcard. Check. Charger (I use a thunderbolt 3 dock to charge my laptop). External monitor. (Yup, I sometimes travel with a 24" 4k. Its worth it. Otherwise, a 15.6" USB3 monitor). midi Keyboard. Faders for midi CC. Full size keyboard. Trackball. Sometimes small speakers. Heavy headphones. Cables. Cables. Cables. Power distribution. Power convertors. At this point, chucking the mac pro trashcan in the bag isn't a biggie either. Ok. In it goes. Nice. Now I have a backup computer. On and on it goes....

If you are wedded to a laptop workflow, there are MANY more parts of the puzzle that are less convenient than a dongle. Dongles happen. Perhaps not ideal, but they currently do a good job of protecting the copyright of the software that you use them for. 

Thank you VSL for this taster. Colour me interested in what it might be foreshadowing.


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 23, 2019)

Is it a special dongle or will an ilok or elicenser do the trick?

-DJ


----------



## Geocranium (Sep 23, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Is it a special dongle or will an ilok or elicenser do the trick?
> 
> -DJ



eLicenser should work


----------



## Richard Bowling (Sep 23, 2019)

From The VSL website:
*“Please note that you need a ViennaKey (or other USB eLicenser, e.g., by Steinberg) to run the Big Bang Orchestra.”*


----------



## FabioA (Sep 23, 2019)

richhickey said:


> Nice, thanks!
> 
> Of course the great sound of the brass in this just leaves me that much hungrier for Synchron Brass...


I second this!


----------



## Steve Martin (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm just downloading it very soon. Thank you Vienna Symphonic Library!


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 23, 2019)

Geocranium said:


> eLicenser should work



Sweet, accepting my dongle overlords pays off every now and again xD

-DJ


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 23, 2019)

I'll have to download it later this weei


----------



## artomatic (Sep 23, 2019)

Many thanks, VSL!_! _


----------



## Zedcars (Sep 23, 2019)

How exciting! If someone had told me 10 years ago we’d be able to get all these incredible tools for such good value and some released free...I’d of told you to STFU!

Thanks so much.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 24, 2019)

pretty nifty


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 24, 2019)

While I appreciate VSL giving us a freebie, when I play it, it sounds like a giant accordion to me.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 24, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> While I appreciate VSL giving us a freebie, when I play it, it sounds like a giant accordion to me.



Well there ya go! I bet you didn't have a giant accordion. You can now write some epic, intergalactic polka music!


----------



## jneebz (Sep 24, 2019)

Anyone else having trouble accessing the VSL website?


----------



## Ben (Sep 24, 2019)

jneebz said:


> Anyone else having trouble accessing the VSL website?



We are aware of that and working on it. Sorry for the inconvenience.
Big thank you from the entire VSL team for your great interest and for all the kind words!

Best, Ben


----------



## jneebz (Sep 24, 2019)

Ben said:


> We are aware of that and working on it. Sorry for the inconvenience.
> Big thank you from the entire VSL team for your great interest and for all the kind words!
> 
> Best, Ben


Thanks for the reply, I figured traffic volume was probably to blame  Thank you for this generous freebie!


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 24, 2019)

Ben said:


> We have discounted the ViennaKey and shipping cost so you can get it for a really low price:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just making sure before I buy the dongle, is the 19Euro shipping cost the discounted price? Or is there a code I need to enter? That seemed kind of high to ship a dongle.


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 24, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> While I appreciate VSL giving us a freebie, when I play it, it sounds like a giant accordion to me.



And that's a bad thing? (in jest...I'm actually an accordionist) 

Dave


----------



## Ben (Sep 24, 2019)

David Kudell said:


> Just making sure before I buy the dongle, is the 19Euro shipping cost the discounted price? Or is there a code I need to enter? That seemed kind of high to ship a dongle.


As far as I know it depends on your location. 
But you can also just buy a Vienna Key or Steinberg eLicenser from a local store or an online vendor, if you get a better overall price.


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 24, 2019)

Ben said:


> As far as I know it depends on your location.
> But you can also just buy a Vienna Key or Steinberg eLicenser from a local store or an online vendor, if you get a better overall price.


Cool, yes I see Sweetwater has the Steinberg eLicenser for $27 with free shipping, so that's probably the cheaper option for me. Thanks!


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 24, 2019)

David Kudell said:


> Cool, yes I see Sweetwater has the Steinberg eLicenser for $27 with free shipping, so that's probably the cheaper option for me. Thanks!


$16 (+ 1.27 for shipping) at their US distributor ilio.com here:





Search results for: 'vienna key'







www.ilio.com


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 24, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> While I appreciate VSL giving us a freebie, when I play it, it sounds like a giant accordion to me.



So I take it you'll be playing it at your polka gig in Tarzana?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Sep 24, 2019)

Ben said:


> As far as I know it depends on your location.
> But you can also just buy a Vienna Key or Steinberg eLicenser from a local store or an online vendor, if you get a better overall price.



Yes, looking for a local UK supplier. €15 is a great price, but the €9 shipping to the UK is a bit high. God knows what it will be post-Brexit!


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 24, 2019)

C-Wave said:


> $16 (+ 1.27 for shipping) at their US distributor ilio.com here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, actually the tax is 1.27 and the shipping $12, but still worth library for $29.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 24, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> While I appreciate VSL giving us a freebie, when I play it, it sounds like a giant accordion to me.



Seriously, this is a huge octave unison orchestra. Not to talk baby talk to you, but this is an effect library.

Even Paul playing single octaves in one of the videos sounds muddy. The demos by Fabio (forget last name) show what this patch is for - or one of the things it's for. (To be fair, Paul isn't trying to make music, he's just showing features.)

I think it's cool! I'll use it for something.


----------



## rollasoc (Sep 24, 2019)

Geocranium said:


> eLicenser should work


It should work, but in my case, it fails to download the license, then, if I run maintenance, that fails also (it never has in the past). Losing the will to continue.. (Edit: I will contact support, to sort this out in a few days).

At least Cubase still runs. So it hasn't broken anything (fingers crossed).


----------



## Ben (Sep 24, 2019)

rollasoc said:


> It should work, but in my case, it fails to download the license, then, if I run maintenance, that fails also (it never has in the past). Losing the will to continue..
> 
> At least Cubase still runs. So it hasn't broken anything (fingers crossed).



Steinberg has changed the activation process on the server side. You must have the latest version of eLicenser Control Center to be able to activate any product.

You can get the latest version here: https://www.steinberg.net/en/company/technologies/elicenser.html


----------



## EgM (Sep 24, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> While I appreciate VSL giving us a freebie, when I play it, it sounds like a giant accordion to me.



I think this is a bit unfair. This is a one trick pony and it's excellent at its one task, you know what it's designed for since you're a professional.


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 24, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Seriously, this is a huge octave unison orchestra. Not to talk baby talk to you, but this is an effect library.
> 
> Even Paul playing single octaves in one of the videos sounds muddy. The demos by Fabio (forget last name) show what this patch is for - or one of the things it's for. (To be fair, Paul isn't trying to make music, he's just showing features.)
> 
> *I think it's cool! I'll use it for something.*



I can see it for Trap, Hip Hop styles. 

I slapped this on my other machine since I don't have any Synchron libraries. So far no issues with this not being on a SSD. I like the new player, I just hope for a stand alone version.


----------



## Ben (Sep 25, 2019)

kitekrazy said:


> I like the new player, I just hope for a stand alone version.



There is a stand-alone version of the Synchron Player. If you can't find it on the system, please reinstall the latest update from https://www.vsl.co.at/en/MyVSL

After that you should be able to find it on the system:






Edit: We released an update for the Synchron Player today, that fixes some issues.
Download it from https://www.vsl.co.at/en/MyVSL


----------



## rollasoc (Sep 25, 2019)

Ben said:


> Steinberg has changed the activation process on the server side. You must have the latest version of eLicenser Control Center to be able to activate any product.
> 
> You can get the latest version here: https://www.steinberg.net/en/company/technologies/elicenser.html



I did download the latest version last night, after the initial failure (which stated my licenser was out of date).

After installation and reboot, that was when I got the "failure to download" error and the now failure to do a maintenance.

I tried a spare e-licenser I have and that failed with the activation has already been used and can only be used once. So I think it is activated, just fails to download to the stick.

I'm assuming I can just add another license to my account, by adding it to the basket and purchasing again. I might try it clean with the spare e-licenser?


----------



## Ben (Sep 25, 2019)

Yes, you can download as many licenses as you need.


----------



## Ben (Sep 25, 2019)

A new video! Paul demonstrates the included articulations of this library:


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 25, 2019)

EgM said:


> I think this is a bit unfair. This is a one trick pony and it's excellent at its one task, you know what it's designed for since you're a professional.



I do, but it doesn't change the fact that if you play anything other than short notes, because all the instruments hit at the same time, it sounds like an accordion.

I just don't write that way, personally.


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 25, 2019)

Just a quick test (marc and longs) with a bit of perc.


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 25, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> I do, but it doesn't change the fact that if you play anything other than short notes, because all the instruments hit at the same time, it sounds like an accordion.
> 
> I just don't write that way, personally.



I thought the same when I played long notes until I switched to another mixer preset than the initial one and it sounded a lot better (less than an accordion).


----------



## rollasoc (Sep 25, 2019)

Ben said:


> Yes, you can download as many licenses as you need.


Tried with another couple of licenses. All fail to download. I've downloaded the support file. It isn't very readable.


----------



## Ben (Sep 25, 2019)

rollasoc said:


> Tried with another couple of licenses. All fail to download. I've downloaded the support file. It isn't very readable.


You can contact me in the livechat on www.vsl.co.at right now. I am sure we can figure that out


----------



## rollasoc (Sep 25, 2019)

rollasoc said:


> Tried with another couple of licenses. All fail to download. I've downloaded the support file. It isn't very readable.


Update on my woes. Basically, my 2002 Steinberg e-licenser is full. Apparently, 23 licences is it's limit. 
I've managed to get it to activate on my equally old IK Multimedia one. So I can no go and have a play.

Thanks to Paul in support, for sorting the issue so quickly.


----------



## ILIO_Official (Sep 25, 2019)

David Kudell said:


> Thanks, actually the tax is 1.27 and the shipping $12, but still worth library for $29.


Thank you, David for mentioning us.

We have introduced a new $5 shipping option (US Only) specifically for a Vienna Key on our website. Since this new shipping option was introduced after the Vienna Key Promo started, we have already credited the difference in price on shipping for any previous orders customers have made since the Vienna Key Promo began.

Thank you for your support and we hope you enjoy the Big Bang Orchestra!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 25, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> I do, but it doesn't change the fact that if you play anything other than short notes, because all the instruments hit at the same time, it sounds like an accordion.
> 
> I just don't write that way, personally.



My understanding is that they're actual samples of the ensemble playing those notes, not layers of individual ones.

I don't write that way all the time, but then I don't use the word "uterus" all the time either.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 25, 2019)

rollasoc said:


> Update on my woes. Basically, my 2002 Steinberg e-licenser is full. Apparently, 23 licences is it's limit.
> I've managed to get it to activate on my equally old IK Multimedia one. So I can no go and have a play.
> 
> Thanks to Paul in support, for sorting the issue so quickly.


That is sad. I have a couple hundred on my iLok and it isn't even half full.


----------



## rollasoc (Sep 26, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> That is sad. I have a couple hundred on my iLok and it isn't even half full.


Is your iLok from 2002? I doubt it would have that much memory if it was.
I have over a hundred on my iLok too.
I'm sure if I bought a modern Steinberg / Cubase dongle, that I would have been fine. It might be time for me to get a new one, since this now means, I can't even buy any more Steinberg products.


----------



## Ben (Sep 26, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> My understanding is that they're actual samples of the ensemble playing those notes, not layers of individual ones.



Exactly. The entire orchestra was recorded at the same time with multiple mics. You can hear it if you solo a close mic like the horns or the low brass, you also hear the rest of the orchestra.



rollasoc said:


> I'm sure if I bought a modern Steinberg / Cubase dongle, that I would have been fine.



I have over 150 licenses on the eLicenser I bought 1.5 years ago. I don't think I can fit another 100 licenses on it, but most people will not reach even the first 100.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 26, 2019)

Downloaded it... Appreciate them giving it away for sure, not something I see myself having much use for... (Also quite a lot of space just for some tutti one shots..)


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 26, 2019)

rollasoc said:


> Is your iLok from 2002? I doubt it would have that much memory if it was.
> I have over a hundred on my iLok too.
> I'm sure if I bought a modern Steinberg / Cubase dongle, that I would have been fine. It might be time for me to get a new one, since this now means, I can't even buy any more Steinberg products.


I think it is an iLok 2. Had to update a few years ago for some plugin. The iLok original is in a drawer somewhere. 

Well, Sweetwater has a Vienna Key for $16. Tempted to get it just to have as backup at that price.


----------



## Ben (Sep 26, 2019)

Another massive demo by Guy Bacos: Imminent Impact
It combines all BBO articulations, and also demonstrates velocity crossfades on the long notes:


----------



## EgM (Sep 26, 2019)

Ben said:


> Another massive demo by Guy Bacos: Imminent Impact
> It combines all BBO articulations, and also demonstrates velocity crossfades on the long notes:




I'm surprised all long presets from VSL Velocity crossfades are still mapped to velocity by default. I keep seeing too many people bad mouthing VSL, saying it sounds bad because they don't understand that they have to move CC 2 to CC 1 and actually enable it and use them properly.

This is also true in Vienna Instruments/Pro.

@Ben Please ask them to make a new set of presets adapted to today's workflow and use CC1 instead of CC2 and make legato patches with vxfade on by default


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2019)

EgM said:


> @Ben Please ask them to make a new set of presets adapted to today's workflow and use CC1 instead of CC2 and make legato patches with vxfade on by default



Thanks for your feedback, I will forward this request

Just in case you didn't know: 
You can remap the controls yourself to any other CC that fits your workflow. 
Then enable crossfade and save these changes as custom preset.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 27, 2019)

Ben said:


> Another massive demo by Guy Bacos: Imminent Impact
> It combines all BBO articulations, and also demonstrates velocity crossfades on the long notes:




That's some accordion!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 27, 2019)

Seriously, Guy is a really talented Guy.


----------



## GtrString (Sep 27, 2019)

Does an iLok work as well?


----------



## EgM (Sep 27, 2019)

GtrString said:


> Does an iLok work as well?



eLicenser only


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2019)

Only three MIDI tracks of BBO can sound like this:



Get this library here for free: www.vsl.co.at/bbo


----------



## Tfis (Sep 28, 2019)

entrence?


----------



## Ben (Sep 28, 2019)

Tfis said:


> entrence


Thanks for the hint, should be fixed now 

Since many have asked: Now you can download the BBO background as wallpaper (scroll down)
https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Starter_Editions/BBO#!GUI_Photos
Enjoy!


----------



## hdsmile (Sep 28, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> ...when I play it, it sounds like a giant accordion to me.


+100


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm someone who likes to work with the finner articulations, however I appreciate having this extra tool, in a matter of seconds I can play, from my keyboard, in real time, a full orchestral sound and use that as the basis of my draft, a piano reduction will not give the same effect at all. From that point, if I find certain effects cool, I may keep them, and other passages, say the WW sections, I will program them with individual libraries for a more refined and controlled sound. But others could use it in different ways to their own advantage for whatever purpose. My 2 cents.


----------



## ohernie (Oct 1, 2019)

Should have checked first. Just ordered key from Ilio because they have the $5.00 reduced shipping. Turns out Sweetwater ships for free. ARGGGGG! LOL ...


----------



## cubaseguy (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello folks, I can't find a way to load presets/samples in Synchron Player. I've downloaded both VST & sample library, installed sample library to another harddisc.
All I see is "User Presets Folder" in Settings, I've tried to locate it in this menu but fails...

How can I load the samples/presets to Synchron Player ?

Thank you very much


----------



## Ben (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi @cubaseguy,
please make sure that you installed the sample content properly after the download.
Open the Download Manager and click on install.
If this doesn't fix your issue, contact us in our live-chat on www.vsl.co.at or write us a mail to [email protected] and we will help you with this issue asap.


----------



## Ben (Oct 5, 2019)

Another great example what you can do with the *free* Big Bang Orchestra using only two Player instances, by Guy Bacos:



Stay tuned!


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 5, 2019)

As skilled as Guy is, and he is very skilled, I still hear "accordion." Sorry.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 5, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> As skilled as Guy is, and he is very skilled, I still hear "accordion." Sorry.


My mom played the pipe organ at church. I tend to hear pipe organ rather than accordion. 

And? It's just the big full chord parts. I also hear this in pretty much every full ensemble library. The short staccato part sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 5, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> My mom played the pipe organ at church. I tend to hear pipe organ rather than accordion.
> 
> And? It's just the big full chord parts. I also hear this in pretty much every full ensemble library. The short staccato part sounds pretty good to me.



Yes pipe organ is more accurate. And yes, a problem with all full ensemble patches which is why I only use those where I can isolate sections.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 5, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> As skilled as Guy is, and he is very skilled, I still hear "accordion." Sorry.



Who cares at this juncture?


----------



## dgburns (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks VSL guys - appreciated. 

And well said @Guy Bacos.


----------



## jason.d (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks VSL, it’s a nice freebie!


----------



## g.c. (Oct 7, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> big ECHO!
> 
> VSL Customer Support is TOP NOTCH.
> 
> ...


 A 2nd & 3rd for that!
Thank you VSL, & ILIO.
g.c.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 8, 2019)

Just to be clear, I think it's very nice VSL did this and for those who find it useful, great. I am not the software police


----------



## robgb (Oct 8, 2019)

I do appreciate this, but it's not free if you have to pay for a f***ing dongle to run it.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 8, 2019)

robgb said:


> I do appreciate this, but it's not free if you have to pay for a f***ing dongle to run it.


It's not free either if you don't have a computer to run it. As I said before, I never saw anyone complaining about full-kontakt only free library. So why the hatred?


----------



## robgb (Oct 8, 2019)

Shredoverdrive said:


> It's not free either if you don't have a computer to run it. As I said before, I never saw anyone complaining about full-kontakt only free library. So why the hatred?


You wouldn't be able to post on this forum without a computer, either. But you don't have to buy anything extra to post here, and you don't have to give up a USB slot just to run it. Free full-Kontakt libraries can also at least be run in Kontakt Player for a limited amount of time in demo mode, allowing the user to decide whether or not they want to purchase full Kontakt or simply use the library in shorter time increments. 

While I think VSL is doing a great thing for people who have already bought into their ecosystem, this does nothing for those of us who have limited USB slots and don't want to have to deal with yet another piece of hardware to run a single library.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 8, 2019)

If you have Cubase, it also doesn't cost you anything. But I understand that having to buy a dongle to use something that is free does make it not so free. Then you have to think, is this worth the cost of the dongle to me? 

I do have to agree that, though I personally love dongles verses other types of authorization, I wish they all used the same one. I have 4 right now in a 4 hub extension. It actually works as a single dongle for me. But I can't do anymore. And it still limits the number of drives I can attach to my laptop, as there are limited USB resources.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 8, 2019)

robgb said:


> You wouldn't be able to post on this forum without a computer, either.


This was a nonsensical example just for fun but since you take it seriously, I'm using my phone right now, not a computer. And my phone cannot run VSTs. Damn you free library developers who forget smart phone owners!
Seriously, though, I hate dongles as much as you but it has nothing to do with the fact that it's still a free library.


----------



## robgb (Oct 8, 2019)

Shredoverdrive said:


> This was a nonsensical example just for fun but since you take it seriously, I'm using my phone right now, not a computer. And my phone cannot run VSTs. Damn you free library developers who forget smart phone owners!
> Seriously, though, I hate dongles as much as you but it has nothing to do with the fact that it's still a free library.


Your analogy is pretty silly. And no, this isn't a free library for those of us who would have to buy a dongle. But technically, yes, it is free for some of us. But I have to ask why VSL would even need to copy protect a free library... See my point?


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 8, 2019)

robgb said:


> Your analogy is pretty silly.


I'm deeply hurt by your comment and I demand you send me a free library of yours in compensation.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 8, 2019)

And a dongle.


----------



## robgb (Oct 8, 2019)

Shredoverdrive said:


> I'm deeply hurt by your comment and I demand you send me a free library of yours in compensation.


Farts aplenty will be released any day now.


----------



## Ben (Oct 12, 2019)

What are the next steps?



Questions? Feel free to contact us in this or our forum, via email or chat on our website.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 12, 2019)

This sounds insanely good!


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 13, 2019)

Ben said:


> What are the next steps?
> 
> 
> 
> Questions? Feel free to contact us in this or our forum, via email or chat on our website.




Well the Smart Orchestra is more what I am talking about, but $193 US is a long way from "free."


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 13, 2019)

Tried out the BBO yesterday. It's fantastic. I'm now obssesed with the sound of the Vienna stage they used to record this. Are there any IR's of the same stage/hall that can be purchased?


----------



## Ben (Oct 13, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Tried out the BBO yesterday. It's fantastic. I'm now obssesed with the sound of the Vienna stage they used to record this. Are there any IR's of the same stage/hall that can be purchased?



Thank you! Glad to hear you like this library and the room.
We published the Synchron Stage IR as room-pack for Vienna MIR Pro:





Virtual Instruments, Samples, Audio Software - Vienna Symphonic Library


Vienna Symphonic Library creates high-end orchestral sample libraries and software for professional music productions.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 13, 2019)

Ben said:


> Thank you! Glad to hear you like this library and the room.
> We published the Synchron Stage IR as room-pack for Vienna MIR Pro:
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## ohernie (Oct 13, 2019)

Voice from the curmudgeon at the bottom of the totem pole: I look at this the same way I looked at my Kontakt 2 purchase. It's part of being in the game. I've read recommendations. I've checked out and liked VSL instruments. No, I don't like dongles and who knows if I'll actually buy any of their libraries. Who cares? At the current price the dongle is chump change and it opens the door for future purchases. It gives me options and I like options. And the free orchestra? Well, over the years I've spent more than $16 on other budget all-in-ones. I don't know how it can *not* sound better than GPO.

Ok, maybe they should have advertised "free for the price of the dongle". I don't care. The final price is close enough to free for me, so: Thanks, VSL!


----------



## SupremeFist (Oct 13, 2019)

I have no problems with the use of a dongle per se, but as someone who was considering purchasing a VSL piano I was quite shocked by their policy that if the dongle breaks or you lose it, then they charge you half the full price of the library again to get it back. Oh but now you can buy "insurance" for your dongle for $70 every year? Sorry guys, but that is the definition of a protection racket.


----------



## mducharme (Oct 13, 2019)

Ben said:


> Thanks for your feedback, I will forward this request



I agree completely with the request to enable XFade by default and making CC1 crossfade the default in Synchron. Perhaps aftertouch could be the default vibrato control instead of CC1. Almost every other library these days uses CC1 for velocity crossfade, and it would make VSL more "friendly" for integration with other libs.


----------



## Ben (Oct 13, 2019)

SupremeFist said:


> "insurance" for your dongle for $70 every year?


It's 70€ for _two_ years 
More information on this topic (two year warranty, broken key ...) here: https://www.vsl.co.at/en/MyVSL/MyProtection_Plans


----------



## SupremeFist (Oct 13, 2019)

Ben said:


> It's 70€ for _two_ years
> More information on this topic (two year warranty, broken key ...) here: https://www.vsl.co.at/en/MyVSL/MyProtection_Plans


Ah, my mistake! Still, doesn't change my opinion (and I've been using Logic since it required an Emagic dongle in the 1990s). I wish you guys well and you obviously make great stuff, but you lost a sale here with this policy.


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 13, 2019)

Ben said:


> It's 70€ for _two_ years
> More information on this topic (two year warranty, broken key ...) here: https://www.vsl.co.at/en/MyVSL/MyProtection_Plans



With all respect, this policy is really not ok.
At least in the case that the dongle breaks/fails and the user is able to send it in, there has to be a completely free recovery of the licenses. 
...i've spent several thousands of euros on VSL libs (especially on the cube), and i'm clearly not willing to pay an additional hidden maintenance fee every second year. That's just f***ing loyal customers in their ***es.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 13, 2019)

Hadn't really paid much attention with only Smart Orch /Spheres. Had old Vienna Key and used it. 
Now considering SYNCHRON-ized libs seriously, BUT ... NOT with this dongle policy. Moving on.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 13, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> With all respect, this policy is really not ok.
> At least in the case that the dongle breaks/fails and the user is able to send it in, there has to be a completely free recovery of the licenses.
> ...i've spent several thousands of euros on VSL libs (especially on the cube), and i'm clearly not willing to pay an additional hidden maintenance fee every second year. That's just f***ing loyal customers in their ***es.


This is a real problem with VSL. I have several libraries but I am not investing in more because of this. The dongle is there for piracy, not screwing paying customers. Additional fees are just extortion, really.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Oct 13, 2019)

@Ben I have never seen a clear response from VSL regarding this policy. I have bought the licenses, if the dongle breaks they should replace them. 

The warranty should be for the dongle, but I believe the licenses are mine, let me back them up if you can’t restore them. 

I use vep7 out of necessity but I am not investing any more money in this company until they reverse this policy.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 13, 2019)

Isn't there a two year warranty on the elicenser that covers broken ones? I was under this impression.


----------



## Ben (Oct 14, 2019)

EgM said:


> @Ben Please ask them to make a new set of presets adapted to today's workflow and use CC1 instead of CC2 and make legato patches with vxfade on by default


@mducharme @brek @dcoscina @AndyP @ptram

Great news! I just talked to Paul about this and we think we can provide such presets in near future as an update. We would like to hear your opinion and preferences, how this kind of presets should look like.

Also, you could take a look at the existing Epic Orchestra 2.0's "VELXF MOD" presets, that already have velocity xfade enabled and set to CC1.

Thank you all for your feedback!


----------



## AndyP (Oct 14, 2019)

Ben said:


> @mducharme @brek @dcoscina @AndyP @ptram
> 
> Great news! I just talked to Paul about this and we think we can provide such presets in near future as an update. We would like to hear your opinion and preferences, how this kind of presets should look like.
> 
> ...


That sounds promising! In a conversation with Paul, I also remarked that a global setting for the reverb in the synchron player would be worth considering. This could save a lot of time in VEP Pro as I do the reverb settings outside the player. 
Paul said that you've at least thought about it before.

Thank you for listening attentively!


----------



## holywilly (Oct 14, 2019)

When tweaking dimension values, say speed, velocity, can we go back to numerical parameters instead of curve like VI Pro?

it’s easier when program midi in that way.


----------



## EgM (Oct 14, 2019)

Ben said:


> @mducharme @brek @dcoscina @AndyP @ptram
> 
> Great news! I just talked to Paul about this and we think we can provide such presets in near future as an update. We would like to hear your opinion and preferences, how this kind of presets should look like.
> 
> ...



Thanks for considering this @Ben and Paul!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 14, 2019)

Ben said:


> @mducharme @brek @dcoscina @AndyP @ptram
> 
> Great news! I just talked to Paul about this and we think we can provide such presets in near future as an update. We would like to hear your opinion and preferences, how this kind of presets should look like.
> 
> ...



Hi Ben,

Yes, I hope there will be updates for the Big Bang as well as the Synchronized Special Editions. It's a bit inconvenient switching every patch to CC1 for Legato. And the nice thing about the Epic Orchestra set up is that shorter arts like staccato are automatically mapped to velocity and not CC1 so using keyswitches and realtime composing is a breeze.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Oct 14, 2019)

Ben said:


> Also, you could take a look at the existing Epic Orchestra 2.0's "VELXF MOD" presets, that already have velocity xfade enabled and set to CC1.


The VelXF Mod presets in Epic Orchestra 2.0 look good.
The first thing I do for all the other patches is changing velocity xfade to CC1 (modwheel).
In my opinion this is almost a de facto standard today.


----------



## ptram (Oct 14, 2019)

Ben said:


> Great news! I just talked to Paul about this and we think we can provide such presets in near future as an update


What I would find nice, in both VI and SYP, is if the XFade control was a meta-control. You wouldn't link it to CC1 or CC2, but to an XFADE META-CONTROL.

Then, in the general settings of the player, you choose if this meta-control has to be CC1, CC2, an OSC command or anything else.

Paolo


----------

